# dome light rattle



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Has anyone had problems with thier dome lights rattling. Mine is slowly getting worse and worse.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Has anyone had problems with thier dome lights rattling. Mine is slowly getting worse and worse. *


try removing your dome light and sticking in some insulation. some mebers have reported that this helps. wiring rattles against the roof. good luck.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

TSB page 1 

TSB page 2


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Thats perfect, thanks coco


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Coco said:


> *TSB page 1
> 
> TSB page 2 *


Slurp, when TF are you going to get your TSBs back to post up here?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I still have all of them...just no location to host them.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Why don't you ask an admin or dictator? Maybe they can host them on nissanforums.com?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *TSB page 1
> 
> TSB page 2 *


Hey Pal, got a TSB for a squeeky passenger seat? The squeek is not audible until my wife is sitting there and we go around corners. I am SERIOUS, really>>>>>>>>>

I know I opened the door to ridicule and flaming. Go ahead take your best shot.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

No TSB, but I have the same problem. Well, it _might_ be the same problem. It has to do with the seat belt rubbing against something, making a squeaking sound. Try driving around without a seat belt and see if it makes the same noise.


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Hey Pal, got a TSB for a squeeky passenger seat? The squeek is not audible until my wife is sitting there and we go around corners. I am SERIOUS, really>>>>>>>>>*


Could be a couple things. I had a problem where the driver's side seatbelt anchor was squeaking. I sprayed some WD40 on the place where the seatbelt anchor attached to the seat and that fixed the squeaking.

I also had a squeaking problem on the passenger seat and sprayed some WD40 on the seatback hinges. Presto, no more squeaking.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Afty said:


> *Could be a couple things. I had a problem where the driver's side seatbelt anchor was squeaking. I sprayed some WD40 on the place where the seatbelt anchor attached to the seat and that fixed the squeaking.
> 
> I also had a squeaking problem on the passenger seat and sprayed some WD40 on the seatback hinges. Presto, no more squeaking. *


Thanx, I`m going to check that out. I believe in WD40.


----------

